# Makita grinder motor fireworks - please help



## Graham Orm (1 Feb 2013)

You may have seen in another thread that my 115mm Makita grinder had a paddy. It started making big blue flashes and popping from within. I assumed it was the carbon brushes worn and have taken delivery of a new pair. However the new ones have made no difference. I'm no expert with this type of thing and wondered if anyone out there could tell me to bin it or if t's worth more effort to repair.
It's a 2010 model and has only had occasional use. I've never used it for raking out pointing so it's not excessive dust inside it. I used it to cut some steel and it was fine, went back to it 5 minutes later and it started the fireworks when I turned it on. I think it cost about £45 new.


----------



## CHJ (1 Feb 2013)

If you look at the commutator expect to see two or three segments with excessive pitting/burning, this would indicate a short in the armature.

For a tool of that ilk I would say not worth bothering with.


----------



## Graham Orm (1 Feb 2013)

CHJ":3s48wp6y said:


> If you look at the commutator expect to see two or three segments with excessive pitting/burning, this would indicate a short in the armature.
> 
> For a tool of that ilk I would say not worth bothering with.



Thanks Chas, as I thought, seems such a waste.


----------



## dickm (2 Feb 2013)

2010-2012; just within guarantee? Might be worth a try, as a repair would cost much more than £45.


----------



## Graham Orm (2 Feb 2013)

Cheers Dick but it's outside guarantee.


----------

